# Carbon Steel Gyutos with French Profile like a MAC MBK-95?



## CatManDoo88 (Jul 15, 2020)

Hey all, I am a big fan of French profile chef knives. I have a vintage carbon Sabatier that I love the feel and aesthetics of from the wonderful patina to the rosewood handles and brass rivets. I also have a MAC MBK-95, which I really enjoy and I think I actually prefer the performance of with its thinner, harder blade and lighter weight, as well as the ease of sharpening due to the bolster less blade. 

Unfortunately, I don't think I am completely happy with either knife. I would love a 240mm carbon steel gyuto that combines the features of both - carbon steel blade, French profile, thin, hard blade, Western handle (preferably dark wood with brass rivets). Any suggestions? And most importantly where might one buy it?


----------



## benuser (Nov 18, 2010)

I would seriously consider the Misono Swedish Carbon. Get the 240mm gyuto AKA 'Dragon'. It's the further development of the French chef's knife as it was around 1900.
Quite flat, but no deadly flat spots. Profile is a continuous arc. Imperceptible small upswing at the heel which will protect your board. Very nice Fit&Finish at this price point. Very comfortable handle with brass rivets. Steel is very finely grained, will take and hold a fine, polished edge. Hardness is kept reasonable around the 60Rc. As usual with Japanese blades, it has a pronounced asymmetry which benefits the food release. The standard version is meant for right-handers. Left-handers better ask for the version with an inverted geometry.
If you happen to live in the US, get it with Korin and ask for the free 'initial stone sharpening'. It will help a lot with further maintenance.


----------



## CatManDoo88 (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks, good to know. I looked into the Misono and it looks like a nice knife. The only thing is I'm not a fan of the big dragon engraving on the blade. When I looked into it, there seemed to be some mention of some retailers carrying the option to buy it without the dragon engraving. Anyone have any ideas who might carry that version?


----------



## benuser (Nov 18, 2010)

Ask Korin. I insist a bit on their 'initial stone sharpening' because the factory edge is weak — a very common problem — but also overly convexed, so following it is not a good idea.


----------



## benuser (Nov 18, 2010)

By the way, as the steel darkens with use, the engraving becomes less prominent. If you ever want to sell it, have the one with the dragon. Anyway, both are available, with and without.


----------



## CatManDoo88 (Jul 15, 2020)

Thanks, yeah, I'm not looking to preserve resale value or anything, I just want a really nice carbon steel gyuto that fits me and my cooking style and of which I like the aesthetics. Although functionality is foremost, I don't want to invest in a knife that I think is ugly. To be honest, I really dislike the dragon engraving, and even beyond that, I'm not a huge fan of Misono's styling.

I'm also looking at the Sakai Takayuki Aoniko Blue 2 Gyuto and the Sakai Kikumori Sweden-Ko. The profile of the Takayuki looks really similar to that of my beloved antique Sabatier K Jeune:








But it has a thinner, lighter blade, which would avoid the wedging and splintering that sometimes occur with the Sabatier when chopping harder vegetables like carrots. The only issue is I understand is it a bit of a narrow knife at the heel and I worry about knuckle clearance. I also understand the fit and finish can be a little rough.

I really love the look and styling of the Sakai Kikumori Sweden-Ko:








It is supposed to be made from superior steel than Kikumori's Nihonkou line, which is carried by reputable retailers like Bernal Cutlery and Carbon Knife Co., but I can't seem to find much info on it or any reviews online. My biggest hesitation with the Kikumori is that tip seems a little lower(how much depends on the photos) and I'm not sure how different its profile will feel in comparison to the French profile I have gotten used to.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

A lot depends on your budget. Moritaka classic 250mm available in iron clad AS is $225 new


----------



## CatManDoo88 (Jul 15, 2020)

mike9 said:


> A lot depends on your budget. Moritaka classic 250mm available in iron clad AS is $225 new


Thanks for this. Unfortunately, I'm not a wa handle guy. Budget is pretty high for the right knife...

However, I'm afraid I already found the perfect knife for me (as a home cook who loves French food and occasionally trying his hand at restaurant style haute cuisine). Strata Portland still has a few of those NOS K Sabatier Nogents that were being offered for sale over the past few years. The owner was very kind to look through his stock and pull the best one he had with a nice straight blade and handle for me. He also gave it a good working edge before he shipped it.

After a month, I'm pretty well in love with it. The profile is perfect, the handle super comfortable, and it has the lightness and thinness I really enjoyed about my MAC Pro. It still stays armhair shaving sharp with just a quick hone.

Even my cat approves...


----------



## ChefOfAllTrades27 (Dec 7, 2020)

After cooking for a while I took up blacksmithing as a side thing and make alot of my own knives for the restaurant. I've sold a few and make French style gyutos with Western handles, I usually use dessert iron wood for handles, I usually sell them around $120 PM me if interested. There's an example of one I've been using for years


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

@CatManDoo88 have you looked into american vintage knives? I got this $30 project knife to rehandle on ebay. The handle is fine actually but I want to bling it out with burlwood and mosaic pins. No maker mark but it is thinner than forgecraft and the steel is harder. THIN, carbon, no bolster. I honestly couldn't care less about hardness in this kind of knife. It holds an edge long enough and carbon is so easy to touch up on a finishing stone. And softer steel can be used with a honing rod. I don't use one but that's a plus for some chefs I sharpen for.


----------



## benuser (Nov 18, 2010)

A very nice profile, indeed.
A warning about buying on eBay, though. Common faults as a broken tip, a reverse belly and a protruding fingerguard are easy to recognise from photos. Not so with not less common overheated steel or overgrinds who make a knife unusable.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

Oh yeah those are definitely problems. I look for knives that look like they haven't been sharpened at all. You would be surprised how many people never sharpen their knives even once...


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Forgecraft is one of my favorite profiles for a 10" and 8" chef's knife. I've done many and have converted most of them to Wa handles. They are not as soft as you would think, but yes I have a drawer full of vintage carbon waiting to be restored and rehandled.

Regent Sheffields are overlooked here is one I did with a coke bottle handle and mustard patina. It is a laser - It belongs to someone else now.









Here's I believe is an old Foster Brothers 10" that is an excellent blade handle is flame maple with blue died maple ferrule and end cap.


----------



## benuser (Nov 18, 2010)

By the way, when speaking about new carbon knives: if a slightly lower tip isn't a problem: the Suien VC is to be considered as well. Steel is not the same as with the Suien VC cleaver which is one of Takefu's V2 series, the V2 Special I guess, but Blue #2 @62-63 instead. An extremely comfortable knife, at least in my hand. Please be aware it's very strongly right biased, even to Japanese standards.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

@mike9 do i need an angle grinder to cut metal for wa conversion or will a bench grinder work?


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Actually I used a metal cutting band saw for a lot of it but I have used both angle and bench grinders. I don't wear gloves so I can feel if the blade gets warm to handle then cool it in water. Hope this helps.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

Just make sure you tape the blade up good LOL. I also have a stationary belt sander for cleaning up corners and rounding spine.


----------



## CatManDoo88 (Jul 15, 2020)

millionsknives said:


> @CatManDoo88 have you looked into american vintage knives? I got this $30 project knife to rehandle on ebay. The handle is fine actually but I want to bling it out with burlwood and mosaic pins. No maker mark but it is thinner than forgecraft and the steel is harder. THIN, carbon, no bolster. I honestly couldn't care less about hardness in this kind of knife. It holds an edge long enough and carbon is so easy to touch up on a finishing stone. And softer steel can be used with a honing rod. I don't use one but that's a plus for some chefs I sharpen for.
> 
> View attachment 69238





mike9 said:


> Forgecraft is one of my favorite profiles for a 10" and 8" chef's knife. I've done many and have converted most of them to Wa handles. They are not as soft as you would think, but yes I have a drawer full of vintage carbon waiting to be restored and rehandled.
> 
> Regent Sheffields are overlooked here is one I did with a coke bottle handle and mustard patina. It is a laser - It belongs to someone else now.
> 
> ...


Beautiful knives, guys! @millionsknives, your experience with vintage American knife sounds very similar to the NOS K Sabatier Nogent I purchased recently. Also, very nice and thin behind the edge with a killer distal taper and very light. As a home cook, I actually prefer the durability of a slightly softer carbon steel knife and the ease of touching up with a rod.


----------



## benuser (Nov 18, 2010)

These soft carbons — other than their stainless counterparts — take and hold highly polished edges. I maintain my vintage Sabs with a few strokes on a Naniwa 8k 'Snow-white' Junpaku. Or a cheap Belgian Blue Brocken.


----------

